# Enterprise D - Color choices



## bdeihc (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey all,
I'm building out my AMT Enterprise D 1/1400 Clear Kit. I plan to coat in white for interior light reflection, then black matte for light blocking... From there ill prime again with white and then paint the ships colors from TNG series. The color guide with the kit says Light Sea Grey (fs-15526) and pale green (fs-24516). 

I can't find those EXACT colors so I plan to use spray cans from Tamiya that appear equivalent as close as possible. Left is FS standard number as identified by the original builder of the 6’ model from TNG, right is the tamiya color I feel works best. 



















Any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated regarding the color equivalent choice.

B


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I find that most paint doesnt all ways match to their cap color. Did you spray it out and let it dry - to then match it against your sample you want to create? I used an inside surface to test with. 

Are you going to use a primer, too? That may also effect the final color tone as well. Or help you get closer to your target sample.

🤙


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

bdeihc said:


> Hey all,
> I'm building out my AMT Enterprise D 1/1400 Clear Kit. I plan to coat in white for interior light reflection, then black matte for light blocking... From there ill prime again with white and then paint the ships colors from TNG series. The color guide with the kit says Light Sea Grey (fs-15526) and pale green (fs-24516).
> 
> I can't find those EXACT colors so I plan to use spray cans from Tamiya that appear equivalent as close as possible. Left is FS standard number as identified by the original builder of the 6’ model from TNG, right is the tamiya color I feel works best.
> ...


For my Enterprise D, I used Tamiya AS-26 Light Ghost Grey for the base coat and Model Master Hellblau RLM 65 for the aztec panels. It looked close to me, a very subtle pattern.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I also like to remind everyone that almost every male human has some degree of color blindness - so what we actual see in person and what we see on different monitors and device screens will hardly ever be the same 'color' as what anyone else sees (or perceives).


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Like MFR said do a test spray on a piece of scrap plastic. I've used Tamiya spray paints and the don't exactly match up to the color of the cap. I found some images of the studio model as it looked at the Christies star trek auction. Can't remember the name of the web site though, so if you're interested you should google it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Based on a color chart Andy Probert published about 20 years ago, the best color I found was German WWII RLM 76 pale blue for a base coat, then do the aztec in a very pale green that's around the same tone.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I also like to remind everyone that almost every male human has some degree of color blindness - so what we actual see in person and what we see on different monitors and device screens will hardly ever be the same 'color' as what anyone else sees (or perceives).


Well, that explains a lot--especially why women are so into colors.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Also, remember the final result will be what you perceive it to be, whatever matches the colors you feel are correct.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

NTRPRZ said:


> Also, remember the final result will be what you perceive it to be, whatever matches the colors you feel are correct.



Really, the best (most correct) answer!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Really, the best (most correct) answer!


Yep. It's amazing to me how many of the paint schemes for the TOS 1701 look perfectly fine despite the many different shades of gray used. Of course, gray is one of the most difficult colors to pin down in the first place.

I used to want to go strictly for the original colors but I'm not sure once the paint been on a special effects model for a few years if even _*it *_still has the original colors due to fading and chemical reactions, etc.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

One of my favorite color charts....if you block out part of the back ground the middle bar shifts in grey color!!!



Milton Fox Racing said:


> The bar in the middle is the same shade of gray - surrounded by a differing shade of grey background. :cheers2:


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

guess the old painting instructions got it a little wrong when it said to use duck egg blue as one of the main hull colors


----------

